# Nut cart repair



## Nutfarmer (Nov 23, 2022)

The entire tongue came off. It was nothing more than bent sheet metal. It stopped the pecan harvest. Welded back together and added some gussets and a fish plate to each side. This unit is connected right behind the harvester and collects the harvested nuts. Having the right tools for the job saved the rest of the harvest. By the end of the job most of the welds started to look pretty good. Except the over head welds. They still need practice.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 23, 2022)

Glad you got it fixed !  Let me know if I could borrow it , I have a few nuts to haul out of the workplace .


----------



## Martin W (Nov 23, 2022)

Thats better than the factory welds for sure!


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 23, 2022)

It broke under the weight of your heavy nuts.  You still have some pride in your tone!

Reminds me of the old grizzled sea captain I saw along the docks with a ship's wheel shoved down the front of his pants.  I asked him about it and said it looks uncomfortable.   He said, I know, it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Nov 23, 2022)

The cart was originally designed for walnuts and almonds. We use it for walnuts and have started using it for pecans. The pecans we harvest green and the huller drys them down. The heavier weight of the pecans seams to have taken a toll on the cart. Just happy to have finished before the rain shuts us down.


----------



## vocatexas (Nov 23, 2022)

I grew up in a farming/ranching family. I can't believe how flimsy most of this new equipment is built as compared to the equipment I grew up running. In the '40s to the '70s they weren't shy about using cast iron and heavy gauge channel iron. 

As an aside- Nutfarmer, did you know the ORIGINAL pecan tree used for grafting, known as the 'Mother Tree', is still alive? It's just a few miles from where I live.



			https://tfsweb.tamu.edu/websites/FamousTreesOfTexas/TreeLayout.aspx?pageid=16138


----------



## Nutfarmer (Nov 24, 2022)

The good thing is I finished with  harvest. Probably about 15 thousand pounds of pecans were left in the field if the pick up machine wasn't able to finish. That is a good pay day for being able to repair the nut cart


----------



## Nutfarmer (Nov 24, 2022)

vocatexas said:


> I grew up in a farming/ranching family. I can't believe how flimsy most of this new equipment is built as compared to the equipment I grew up running. In the '40s to the '70s they weren't shy about using cast iron and heavy gauge channel iron.
> 
> As an aside- Nutfarmer, did you know the ORIGINAL pecan tree used for grafting, known as the 'Mother Tree', is still alive? It's just a few miles from where I live.
> 
> ...


The Western is probably the most popular pecan planted today. It was derived from that tree. Most of what we have are Pawnee because they are early and harvest before the winter rains start.


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 24, 2022)

Nice save. Some days I wish I had wagon to haul my nuts around. Mike


----------

